# API test kit



## steve2tanks (2 Mar 2011)

Hi UKAPS long time since i posted  ,(tank not in great shape)

Recently i've lost a few corys so was wanting to test the water,but ive lost the test tube's so was wondering if some kind person could measure how much water you need please


----------



## steve2tanks (2 Mar 2011)

Cheers mate thought it would be something like that,but didnt want to guess


----------

